
Show HN: Pop the Lock game clone in HTML/JS/CSS - fka
http://f.github.io/popthelock/
======
Gigacore
You need consider something for the landscape view. It doesn't look the same
way as portrait. Makes it unusable.

------
kenrick95
I got this error on Firefox (43.0 beta 1)

    
    
      TypeError: el.style.WebkitTransform is undefined

